# Colita



## sjofre

Alguém me sabe dizer o significado de _Colita_, neste contexto em discurso directo sobre avistamentos de Ovnis:





-Dios, mío. Es una estrella.
 
-No, es un avión.
-No es un avión.
 
-No, no. -No es un avión,
está frente a un ovni.
 
-No, es Superman.
*-Y la colita.*



Obrigada, desde já, de novo


----------



## FranParis

Conheço _colitas muy hermosas_ mas não me atrevo..


----------



## Lusitania

Eu encontrei mais colitas pode ser que assim faça algum sentido.

Colita deve ser traseiro. Pardon my french


----------



## Amarello

Hola Sjofre:
¿No dice nada más después?
Saludos,
Amarello


----------



## nusa

Oi! 
En España nunca oí que _colita_ fuese _trasero._
_Trasero _puede ser _culito._


----------



## Lusitania

Hola Nusa!

Entonces que es colita?

Algo que se habla en hispanoamerica?

Qué mistério...


----------



## olivinha

Cola significa cauda, rabo. Cola também pode significar fila.  Mas creio que aqui...
colita seria la cosita esta que sólo las tienen los chicos.


----------



## Lusitania

que expressão tão mimosa  Franparis quanto a serem hermosas. Ehh...


----------



## FranParis

Posso utilisar mais outros cinquenta adjectivos par defini-las, Lusitania!


----------



## Lusitania

Pois em Francês têm milhares de adjectivos para tudo.  Mais hermoso o culito que a colita.


----------



## olivinha

Opa, depende do/a dono/a.


----------



## nusa

Boas!
En España, como dice Olivinha, utilizamos _colita _por _rabo ( por ej: _el/la _rabo_/_colita_ del perro), y sí, los chicos tienen _colita._

Comprimentos.


----------



## magdala

boa tarde a todos!

sjofre, *colita* ou cola (= rabo) ou *estela*, em espanhol e neste contexto, é o rasto que deixam as estrelas cadentes. Ambas expressões são comuns.


----------



## ana lacerda

No Uruguay usa-se Colita para o rabo (traseiro,eh,eh,).Quando eu usava a palavra culo, os meus sobrinhos riam-se que nem uns perdidos; por isso deduzo que lá essa palavra não é de todo boa de se dizer...quando eu dizia rabo; era emendada pela minha avó que dizia que rabo têm os animais! E com razão.
Agora, estou com a Fran. Também eu conheço colitas muy hermosas e um saco cheio de adjectivos para os  "classificar"
Me Voy.


----------



## FranParis

Com *o* Fran...


----------



## ana lacerda

Peço imeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnsassssssssssssss desculpaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssss, ò Fran.


----------



## Lusitania

Outro rapagão disfarçado


----------



## jazyk

Colocava a minha mão no fogo que a (ops, o) FranParis era mulher.

E eu sou o quê?


----------



## olivinha

jazyk said:


> Colocava a minha mão no fogo que a (ops, o) FranParis era mulher.


 
Eu também! Por que será?



jazyk said:


> E eu sou o quê?


 
Você, sim, tem que ser um rapagão!


----------



## Vanda

ahem....Meninos e meninas, olha o chat, olha o _off topic_, olha a tesoura...


----------



## julia120

Da onde voce achou este texto??? Pode ser que a galeira aqui esta so pensando no sujo quando refere a outro...

sei la.

boa sorte
julia120


----------

